# Identification To Find Parts



## thekluse (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi all, first time posting here. I bought this tricycle for my son, but the handle bars are broken and I want to find a replacement. The problem is I'm not sure what kind it is as I can't find a badge. There is a G in a circle I the seat but that's the only mark I can find. Any help identifying it or finding parts would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 24, 2016)

The "G" in a circle on the back of the seat stands for "Garton Toy Co." The question is whether the seat is original to the trike or a later replacement. I tried looking for a Garton like this one with no success, though that doesn't mean it isn't actually a Garton model. They had some uniquely designed riding toys in their later years.  As for the handlebar, most tricycle handlebars with the same diameter (looks like 3/4") steel tubing would work. There's a few of them listed on ebay right now and perhaps someone here might have one in their trike parts stash as well.

Dave


----------



## thekluse (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, the front looks like a lot of Western Flyers that I've seen, but I can't find anything with a frame in this shape.


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 26, 2016)

what kind of marking is on the rear wheel hub cap thay look like murry caps


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 27, 2016)

bobsbikes said:


> what kind of marking is on the rear wheel hub cap thay look like murry caps



Did a bit more digging and you are correct on the Murray caps and this is a Murray tricycle. It's called the "Twin ZZ Frame". So the Garton seat was a replacement with the original probably being a Troxel springer style. If you do a Google image search by "Murray Z Frame" one of the first images shown is this same model tricycle from the tricyclefetish site blog.

Dave


----------

